# Canadian Olympic boxer Mark Leduc dies



## Gordon Nore (Jul 31, 2009)

Canadian Olympic boxer Mark Leduc dies



> CTVOlympics.ca
> By John Marchesan, CTVOlympics.ca Posted Friday, July 24, 2009 3:57 PM ET
> 
> Mark Leduc, who won a silver medal in boxing for Canada at the 1992 Summer Olympics in Barcelona, has passed away at the age of 47.
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2009)

.


----------

